# Lecteur multimédia LaCinema Classic HD



## roodin (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai faire l'acquisition d'un Lecteur multimédia LaCinema Classic HD de LaCIE.
Je ne trouve pas la réponse sur la FAQ du fabricant. 
Peux t-on stocker autre chose que de la musique, des photos ou des films car je souhaite également l'utiliser pour faire des sauvegardes de mon mac en backup.
Autrement dit peut t-on créer un répertoire qui pourrait contenir du format word, Excel, illustrator?....
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## k2103 (31 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer un LaCinema Classic. Mes premières impressions sont très favorables.
Pour répondre à la question, on peut l'utiliser comme n'importe quel disque dur. Évidemment, lorsque branché au téléviseur, seuls les fichiers musique, photos et films s'affichent à l'écran.


----------



## Ralfix (14 Février 2010)

Ben on est 3!


----------



## Ralfix (23 Février 2010)

Hello, aprés quelques jours d'utilisation j'ai un problème qui devient horripilant:

Formaté en HFS+ (Mac) j'ai eu la surprise de ne pas pouvoir écrire dessus en réseau. Après quelques recherche il faut d'abord le brancher en USB, mettre les droits de lecture+ECRITURE et ensuite débrancher l'usb. Et là l'accès réseau marche impeccablement.

Sauf que je dois refaire la manip aprs chaque extinction du Lacie. 
Il se remet toujours en lecture seule.

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Ralfix (25 Février 2010)

Ralfix a dit:


> Hello, aprés quelques jours d'utilisation j'ai un problème qui devient horripilant:
> 
> Formaté en HFS+ (Mac) j'ai eu la surprise de ne pas pouvoir écrire dessus en réseau. Après quelques recherche il faut d'abord le brancher en USB, mettre les droits de lecture+ECRITURE et ensuite débrancher l'usb. Et là l'accès réseau marche impeccablement.
> 
> ...


 
Résolu. Je me réponds tout seul, mais ca peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre 

J'avais branché l'alim du Lacie sur un ampli, histoire de couper le courant des 2 en une fois et de faire du bien à la planète.
Sauf que c'est ca qui fait perdre les droits.

Si je le mets simplement en veille, ca fonctionne bien.


----------



## 13marc13 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je profite de cet discussion puisque vous possédez le même matériel que moi
Je viens de faire « la bascule » PC vers MAC et je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix. Je suis tout à fait satisfait de constater quun MAC est plutôt pensé utilisateur. 
Mais ces remarques ne sont pas lobjet de ma demande. Voila donc la raison pour laquelle je vous demande "un coup de main"
Je viens dacquérir un D.D extrerne Lacie classic HD 1 TO. Jarrive à mettre sur ce disque mes photos et ma musique.
Cependant quand je le branche sur ma TV je nai pas le nom de mes fichiers photos mais lensemble de toutes mes photos qui se suivent les unes les autres sans avoir enregistré apparemment mes dossiers. Idem pour la musique
Jai pourtant dans le « system » De mon lacie mis « on » dans ajout de fichier
Jai pourtant (confère le manuel dutilisation page 58) reformaté mon lacie en Mac OS etendu.
Que dois-je faire pour avoir des dossiers photos sur mon lacie ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Ralfix (3 Mars 2010)

Par défaut il affiche une liste de tous les films, sans tenir compte des dossiers. Pratique, tu retrouves tout.

Sinon tu vas dans les réglages et tu active "Aggrégation de contenu".
Là le biniou va te proposer des classements un poil plus sophistiqué: tout, rangement par dossier, derniers ajoutés.

Pareil pour les photos et ziques.


----------



## 13marc13 (5 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Ralfix.

Cependant quand j'active agregation de contenu j'ai la réponse suivante :  "L'agragation du contenu ne supporte pas les appareils de stokage en lecture seule" je mets OK car je n'ai que ce choix et je suis toujours au même point...


----------



## marjomax (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'incruste dans votre conversation, car je suis à la recherche d'un DD multimédia compatible mac.

Parlez vous de celui LA ?

Si oui, pouvez vous me dire, s'il est déjà formater pour mac ou en NTFS (microsoft) ?
Et s'il faut le formater, comment cela se passe-t-il pour le firmware ?

Quel est votre sentiment sur ce produit ?

Merci pour vos réponse.
Eric


----------



## iSchamber (14 Novembre 2010)

Ralfix a dit:


> Résolu. Je me réponds tout seul, mais ca peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre
> 
> J'avais branché l'alim du Lacie sur un ampli, histoire de couper le courant des 2 en une fois et de faire du bien à la planète.
> Sauf que c'est ca qui fait perdre les droits.
> ...



Merci pour la réponse. Ca fait deux mois que je suis avec le SAV lacie, et limite, c'est moi qui leur apprends des solutions.
J'ai fait la manip, mais effectivement, à chaque redémarrage du disque, il se retrouve en lecture seule. Il est également branché sur une multiprise avec interrupteur. Je coupe le tout à chaque fois. Je trouve dommage de le laisser branché. Tant pis. La seule solution est de le brancher en USB sur le mac, et de transférer les fichiers comme ça. 

PS : pour info, le formatage peut très bien se faire en journalisé contrairement à ce que dit lacie ...


----------

